
CIA's Declassified 1941 Simple Sabotage Field Manual - jenny8lee
https://www.cia.gov/news-information/blog/2019/the-art-of-simple-sabotage.html
======
samizdis
I've a feeling that I've encountered this before on HN, but it's a pleasure to
revisit it. Consider, from the intro:

> The potential saboteur should discover what types of faulty decisions and
> non-cooperation are _normally_ found in his kind of work and should then
> devise his sabotage so as to enlarge that "margin for error".

Also:

> Be pleasant to inefficient workers; give them undeserved promotions.
> Discriminate against efficient workers; complain unjustly about their work.
> When possible, refer all matters to committees for "further study and
> consideration". Attempt to make the committees as large and bureaucratic as
> possible.

For so long I thought that I'd been witnessing poor (middle) management. It
seems that I had been observing deviously skilled saboteurs.

Excellent stuff.

